# Stucco Decoration



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

One thousand years old Jameh Mosque of Isfahan, a UNESCO World Heritage Site:


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

gorgeous :cheers:


----------



## mapece (May 10, 2013)

Giacomo Serpotta - Oratorio di San Lorenzo


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

House of Tabatabiha in Kashan:


----------

